# USB 3.0 kompatibel zu USB 2.0?



## >ExX< (28. Mai 2010)

Hi, 
ich wollte mir in ein paar Tagen ein USB Verlängerungskabel kaufen, USB 2.0 würde reichen, aber damit ich nicht 2 mal kaufe, wollte ich sofort ein USB 3.0 Kabel haben.

Ist ein USB 3.0 Kabel abwärtskompatibel zu USB 2.0??

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Star_KillA (28. Mai 2010)

Ja klar 
Usb ist immer abwärtskompatibel


----------



## >ExX< (28. Mai 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort^^

Dann wirds spätestens Dienstag gekauft
Danke 



EDIT:
Was meint ihr, soll ich ein "aktives" Kabel kaufen, oder reicht auch ein normales?

Also gedacht war eine Länge von 3 Meter


----------



## rebel4life (29. Mai 2010)

Nimm doch einfach ein USB2 Verlängerungskabel, USB3 ist wenn ich mich nicht täusche noch rel. teuer und so viel für die Zukunft bringt es auch nicht.


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Mai 2010)

Laß mich raten: Für deinen Surf-Stick?

Wenn du ein billiges Kabel für 2, 3 oder 4 Euro nimmst, kann es komisch werden. Hatte ein billiges und somit nicht vernünftig geschirmtes passives USB Kabel mit 5 Meter und da hat er mir manchmal Ärger bereitet, der Stick.

Bei 3m reicht ein passives dicke. Aber achte auf Qualität. Kann man unter anderen an der Dicke des Kabels sehen. Umso dicker, umso besser. Sieht man richtig schön bei durchsichtiger Ummantelung 

USB 2.0 würd ich nehmen ... ABER das ist dann Geschmackssache ...


----------



## rebel4life (29. Mai 2010)

Ein USB Kabel ist die eine Sache, die bessere Möglichkeit wäre jedoch eine Antenne für das entsprechende Frequenzband, vieleicht sogar mit Richticharakteristik.


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Mai 2010)

Auch wenns eventuell die bessere Alternative wäre, so übersteigt sie a) deutlich den Aufwand - weil nicht mehr Mobil, das was der ExX gerne möchte und b) ziehmlich kostenintensiv, weil ich nicht glaube das der Stick überhaupt einen Antennenanschluß hat und c) fällt selbst basteln wegen a) weg


----------



## rebel4life (29. Mai 2010)

TCLIP-CPLR-DE3G UMTSGPRS Antennen - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert

UMTSGPRS Antennen reichelt elektronik - OnlineShop für büromaterial,büromaterial online,büro,gprs mobiltelefon,richtantenne umts,büro zubehör,umts antenne,


Da gibt es noch mehr.


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Mai 2010)

Den Koppler hätt ich vor 6 Monaten brauchen können ... Nu ist es zu spät. Mal gucken, was der ExX dazu sagt.


----------



## >ExX< (29. Mai 2010)

Jo, also der Internetstick hat nen winzig kleinen Antennenanschluss
So, Stecknadelkopf groß 

Also das USB-Kabel wollte ich wenn dann für die DVB-T Antenne nutzen, oder halt für den Surf Stick wenn die Qualität schlecht ist. 

Ich besitze eh kein USB 3.0 Gerät, würde es nur nehmen weil es halt zukunftssicherer ist^^,ansonsten nehm ich USB 2.0

Wenn ihr schon von Antennen sprecht():
Ich hab den Medion Mobile Surf Stick also den aus ALDI
Dabei handelt es sich um den *Handbuchaufschlagundnixfind*  ehm Huawei S4011

Also wenn ich mit dem Stick schlechten empfang habe brauche ich natürlich noch ne Antenne, hab da aber sowas von keinen Plan von^^


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Mai 2010)

Zu deinem Stick, das klingt schon mal gut. Kann man sich basteleien oder aber Induktivkopplung sparen ... Dein Stick hat eine CRS5001 Buchse von SMK drin. Der passende Stecker ist ein CRC-9.

Antennen gibt es zuhauf in den verschiedensten Konfigurationen (Rundstrahler, Richtanennen) hier mal was bei ebäää

Sollte dir Empfang dort schlecht sein, wäre meine Alternative erstmal mit USB Kabel ans Fenster, wenn das nicht reicht, dann halt den Rundstrahler für 8,50 mit 7db(i).


----------



## rebel4life (29. Mai 2010)

Ich überlege gerade, ob ich bei meinem ThinkPad den Antennenanschluss herausführe, damit ich ne externe Antenne anschließen kann, ich find iwie auch keine gebrauchten, günstigen ExpressCards oder Sticks mit Antennenanschluss bei ebay oder so, das ist echt zum verzweifeln...

http://www.notebookcheck.com/typo3temp/pics/f09811d463.jpg

So sieht das bei mir im Laptop aus...


----------



## rebel4life (29. Mai 2010)

--------


----------



## >ExX< (29. Mai 2010)

Jo,
aber bei so einer UMTS Antenne:
Kann die auch HSDPA??  Wenn nein, dann hat sich das erledigt^^


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Mai 2010)

Neee, kann se nich 

Die Antenne kann nur Funksignale senden und empfangen ... Das in einem bestimmten Frequenzbereich. WAS da für Daten rübergehen ist ihr egal. 

Oder mit anderen Worten: Ja, HSDPA geht mit der Antenne wenn der Stick das unterstützt


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Mai 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade, ob ich bei meinem ThinkPad den Antennenanschluss herausführe, damit ich ne externe Antenne anschließen kann, ich find iwie auch keine gebrauchten, günstigen ExpressCards oder Sticks mit Antennenanschluss bei ebay oder so, das ist echt zum verzweifeln...
> 
> http://www.notebookcheck.com/typo3temp/pics/f09811d463.jpg
> 
> So sieht das bei mir im Laptop aus...



Guck ma hier 

geht relativ einfach


----------



## >ExX< (29. Mai 2010)

Also die Antenne soll aber nur zum stecken sein, nicht zum reinschrauben^^
Oder ich muss mir nen Gewindeschneider zulegen


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Mai 2010)

ExX das war doch auch für den Rebel. 

Dein Stecker sieht so aus und die Buchse haste ja schon  

http://www.antennekabel.nl/foto-connectors/20-DDS1001.JPG

oder besser zu sehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebel4life (29. Mai 2010)

Danke für den Link, Pigtail hab ich noch da, ne SMA Buchse müsste ich mal schauen, aber da brauch ich eh erst ne Antenne, ich könnte das dann bequem über den ExpressCard Slot herausführen.


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Mai 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> ne SMA Buchse müsste ich mal schauen, aber da brauch ich eh erst ne Antenne



Muß ja nicht zwangsläufig SMA sein. Guck dir an, welche Wlan Antenne du nehmen willst und dann besogste die dementsprechende Buchse ... Wobei ich hier lieber fertige Kabel bevorzugen würde, weil wenn da mal was nciht richtig gecrimpt ist, ist das richtiger Mist. Aber wenn du ein wenig mit HF vertraut bist ... Ich hab ne Dish Antenne


----------



## rebel4life (29. Mai 2010)

Nicht für Wlan, UMTS, da ist das Frequenzband ein wenig anderst, ich glaube kaum, dass ne Antenne die für 2,4GHz ausgelegt ist so nen Gewinn bei 1,8GHz hat...

Für 30€ bekomm ich schon ne Karte für express Card ohne Simlock usw., das neu, vieleicht bekomm ich ne gebrauchte billiger, die hat gleich den passenden Anschluss.


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Mai 2010)

Mein Fehler zur Ausdrucksweise. Ersetzte das Wort Wlan einfach durch UMTS 

Naja, Antennen bzw. Kabel sind empfindlich, da kann man viel verkehrt machen. Aber das wirst du schon schaukeln.


----------



## rebel4life (29. Mai 2010)

Die seperate Karte hat den Vorteil, dass ich einfach zwischen der Antenne in der Karte und ner externen wechseln kann, beim Laptop müsste ich die Pigtail Stecker immer umstecken und für solche Belastungen sind die sicherlich nicht ausgelegt.


----------



## amdintel (29. Mai 2010)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wollte mir in ein paar Tagen ein USB Verlängerungskabel kaufen, USB 2.0 würde reichen, aber damit ich nicht 2 mal kaufe, wollte ich sofort ein USB 3.0 Kabel haben.
> 
> Ist ein USB 3.0 Kabel abwärtskompatibel zu USB 2.0??
> ...



hier wird mal wieder dünnfüff verbreitet !
 - Nein -

hier usb 3.0 kabel - Google-Suche  kannst du kucken die Stecker sind ganz andere !


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Mai 2010)

Einmal: Es ist abwärtskompatibel: Alle USB-Geräte, die nach den  Standards 1.1 bis 2.0 arbeiten, lassen sich an Anschlüssen für USB 3.0  nutzen. Die alten Geräte arbeiten dann allerdings nur mit maximal 480 MByte pro  Sekunde, halt dem maximalen USB-2.0-Speed. Auch die alten Stecker passen in die neuen Buchsen.

Und USB-3.0-Geräte lassen sich problemlos an  USB-2.0-Anschlüssen verwenden. Allerdings gilt auch hier: Die maximale Geschwindigkeit liegt bei nur  480 MByte pro Sekunde, wie bei USB 2.0. 

Ausserdem: Die Kabel, die der USB-3.0-Spezifikation entsprechen, passen  bis auf den USB-A-Stecker aber nicht in die alten Buchsen. Deswegen müssen im Zweifelsfall alte Kabel benutzt werden.

Hmmm, ich dachte ein hohe Postingzahl geht auch mit einem gewissen Wissen daher ...


----------



## >ExX< (29. Mai 2010)

Ja es gibt ja Stecker-A und Stecker-B

Dann noch Mikro und Stecker und Buchse

Ich bräuchte eins mit Stecker-A und Buchse-A


----------



## amdintel (29. Mai 2010)

^^^was ja schwer zu begreifen war und wenn ein Stecker nicht passt ist es in  kompatibel -> schon richtig


----------



## Gast12307 (30. Mai 2010)

@TheRammbock was ist eine Dish Antenne?


----------



## rebel4life (30. Mai 2010)

Ähnlich ner Parabolantenne, sprich Sat Schüssel. Hat ne gute Richtcharakteristik, ist aber bescheiden zum ausrichten (wer kenn das nicht von der Sat Schüssel...).


----------



## TheRammbock (30. Mai 2010)

Moinsen bel_gen_14, 

eine Dish ist eine Schüssel. Eine SAT-Schüssel zum Beispiel, findet aber auch beim Wlan, vor allem ganz gerne bei 5 GHz ihre Bedeutung.

Edit:  Da haben Rebel und ich uns überschnitten: Macht nichts


----------



## Gast12307 (30. Mai 2010)

Ahh danke für die antworten ihr beiden


----------



## amdintel (31. Mai 2010)

was willst du eigentlich  mit USB3.0 ?
3.0 bringt keine Vorteile , 
weil selbst die Daten Rate eines 2.0 mehr als ausreichend ist ,
für DSL oder einer PC zu PC Verbindung PC-Link, denn Rest
bremst nämlich die HDD des PCs wieder aus .
3.0 bringt nur Vorteile wenn du mehrere Geräte an einem Hab  gleichzeitig betreibst mit hohen Daten Durchlass  ( mehrere USB ext. HDDs)  
und  die gleichzeitig nutzt , 
weil die Band Breite sind teilt wenn man gleichzeitig USB Geräte  und eine 
sehr hohe Daten z.b. erzeugt .
hat hat  3.0 Vorteile  weil mehr Band Breite man für mehr Geräte 
Gleichzeitig nutzen kann hat (3.0 mehr Reserven hat ).

man muss sich das so ungefähr vorstellen 
einen schnell VDSL  Anschluss denn gleichzeitig mehrere benutzen merckste  so gut kaum Nachteile
wenn all gleichzeitig online sind ,
DSL Lite 368 nur wird es langsam wenn den gleichzeitig mehrere nutzen  
weil weniger Band Breite also 3 Nutzer  bei Lite 368 / 3 .


----------



## TheRammbock (31. Mai 2010)

Hey und Ho,

es ging ihm nur um die Kompatiblität der Kabel. Frei nach dem Motto, was ich hab das hab ich. Er wollte halt jetzt schon ein USB 3.0 Kabel kaufen, damit wenn bei ihm später mal dieser Standard einzug hält, eben nicht schon wieder ein neues Kabel gekauft werden muß


----------



## >ExX< (31. Mai 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Hey und Ho,
> 
> es ging ihm nur um die Kompatiblität der Kabel. Frei nach dem Motto, was ich hab das hab ich. Er wollte halt jetzt schon ein USB 3.0 Kabel kaufen, damit wenn bei ihm später mal dieser Standard einzug hält, eben nicht schon wieder ein neues Kabel gekauft werden muß




Besser kann ich es nicht sagen 

Geht halt haupsächlich darum dass ich nich in 2 Jahren wieder was neues kaufen muss^^


----------

